# Lesbians Using Donor Sperm Part 4



## Jayne

Cyclers  

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF 

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

Herbaltea* - DIUI 

2ww - Good luck!   

Misty* & Bunny - DIUI - Testing 16 July 

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - Clomid then DIUI - Testing 22 July 

In between treatment

Heather* & Jo - Considering options

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

Midnightaction* - Egg Share DIVF 

Precious Cargo On Board  

(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - EDD 9 Jan  

Our Miracle is Here 

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment

----------------------
Misty & Bunny - Wishing you loads of luck for test day tomorrow  

Big  to you all.

Sending loads of babydust all around.

Love

Jayne x


----------



## blueytoo

Hi Jayne - you've forgotten me from the list!

I'm currently cycling as I started taking the pill for egg share with DICSI on Wednesday.

Thanks

Claire xx


----------



## Jayne

Have amended the list Claire.  Good luck!


----------



## nismat

Misty - any news?? Have been thinking of you, and really hope that it's good news.


----------



## midnightaction

Hiya everyone, hope everyone is doing good especially in this ridiculous heat !!! 

We have finally decided to go through the Lister in London and be part of their Egg Sharing Scheme, going for DIVF. 

We have thought long and hard about this and although we think that IUI would probably be a good place for us to start, we are both really want to be able to be part of the Egg sharing scheme. Being a donor is a very important thing for me so IVF is the way forward for us.

We have our first consultation with them on the 28th of this month, and I have all of my blood tests this Thursday, so hopefully all the results will be clear , and they will give us the all clear to get started. I do get ever so nervous about these things, I always feel like it's some sort of test that I have to pass !!! 

If they agree to us joining the scheme we have decided to wait until January to go for our first cycle, which although seems like ages away, is not all that long when you think about it. Plus it gives us time to prepare mentally and financially for taking this massive step !!  

To say it's all moving very fast is a very big understatement.  

Good luck and positive vibes   to everyone who is cycling right now  

Love
Sarah xxx


----------



## herbaltea

Hooray - good news from the 3rd scan today! The follie that was there at 10mm is still the same, but 3 follies have appeared on the right ovary - 13,14 and 15mm! Whey hey! Have been told to inject for 2 more days and go again for a scan on wednesday and then the follies will 'hopefully' be ready for the trigger shot and I can be basted on friday! Can't belive it!   Its because I wore my lucky pants I think!! Lets just hope the follies grow and that I don't produce any more, else there will be too many! 

Midnightaction (Sarah) - Congrats on your decision - You must be getting really excited about starting. I know what you mean about all the tests - just hurdles to get through I suppose and make sure everything is ok!

Misty - Where are you? Thinking of you!  

Hope everyone else is ok,

Off to make an follie growing cup of tea!


----------



## nismat

Herbaltea, great news about the follies   Fingers crossed for you for both Wednesday and Friday  

Midnightaction - I really admire your decision to go with the egg-share programme. It's something I would have liked to do as I too would have loved to be a donor, but having reached the grand old age of 35, I'm deemed to be over the hill!

I'm feeling decidedly pre-menstrual which isn't great  . I think I've had more invested emotionally this cycle, so it's going to be a bigger disappointment if it doesn't work out. Thinking that it's probably going to be a BFN makes me even more determined not to try and test early. Just another few days to wait and see....

Some good (or rather great) news though is that I have a new baby nephew!   My sister had a little boy at 3am this morning, after being induced last night. It all went pretty quickly, and she is still in shock that it's a boy, as she was convinced that she was having another girl  . He's called Lewis Mark and he weighed in at 4lb 4oz (which was actually bigger than they expected). She was suffering from pre-eclampsia, plus scans showed the baby wasn't growing much, which is why they induced her about 3 weeks early. Mother and baby both doing fine, although of course my sister is pretty knackered, poor thing. Can't wait to go up and see them both - possibly this weekend if they are up to it. 

Where is everybody? It's a bit quiet on here at the moment..


----------



## herbaltea

Tamsin - congrats on your nephew! Fingers very tightly crossed that you get oyur bfp this month. When is it you actually test?  

I have the last scan and hopefully trigger jab tomorrow - I've been feeling decidedly 'eggy' today and really hope its all stations go tomorrow! Is the actual basting really aweful? I've not actually got that far in treatment yet   How long does it take?

Hope everyone else is well,

love Sarah


----------



## alex28

Sarah
basting is fine, they say it should not hurt if you at the right time but i find it usually the nurse that makes it good or bad, i always a pillow under my bum to lift me a little and then it goes in just fine!

Can find a little cramp as the pop the catheter thru but not painless at all - not as bad as the HSG for sure!!


----------



## nismat

Herbaltea, my official test date is on Friday which would be 14dpo/cd29, but my cycle has been consistently 27 days long the last 3 cycles, ovulating on cd15, so I expect to get my period on Thursday if I'm out of luck again this cycle.
Re: the IUI, I don't find it too bad, but as Alex said, I think a lot of it is down to the nurse, and also down to how relaxed you are able to feel whilst having your bits poked and prodded! I found the last one a bit uncomfortable (that was down to the first speculum the nurse tried - as soon as she switched to a different one it was fine). I always get a small cramp when the catheter goes into the uterus, but it's literally momentary, and more of an odd feeling rather than a pain. As to how long it takes - that depends on how long it takes to get the speculum in situ and to find the cervix (e.g. it takes a bit longer if your cervix is tilted back). However, the whole thing usually takes 5 mins max, and then they usually get you to lie there with your legs up for a bit longer (even though the sperm aren't going to get back out through the cervix - I think it's more for the psychological benefit than for anything else).
Hope the scan goes well tomorrow and that you get your trigger.
Tx


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Good luck Tamsin for 22nd (there should be a little icon for 'fingers crossed') and congratulations on the arrival of your nephew! See you on Sunday? 

Good luck Sarah for your first basting, how exciting. Edith (who I consider to be a little sensitive about these procedures) found her bastings fine, a little uncomfortable but her cervix is to the left so this required extra large speculums to get it open enough to get a good view of the cervix opening, if you see what I mean.

Anyway, enough detail about that! We are slowly proceeding with the IVF. Edith is fully downregulated (natural system is totally switched off and she is menopausal) and started stimming last night (stimulating the ovaries to produce 10 eggs rather than the usual 1). She has scans on Monday and Friday next week to check progress. It's all going well with no delays from Kings, no side-effects and we are keeping really busy which is helping psychologically to not get too focused on this attempt (as yet!). I've also managed to avoid all daydreaming about E being pregnant which helps me.

All the best to you all
Mable


----------



## herbaltea

Hello everyone!

Mable - Congrats on the ivf progress. Can't imagine what it must be like to produce 10 eggs - I feel bloated enough with 4!! 

Tamsin and Alex - many thanks for putting my mind at ease re: the basting - I feel a lot better now! Tamsin - very good luck for your test day  

I had my final scan today - whey hey - 4 follies of 19, 17, 16 and 14mm! Blimey!! I have mild bloating and feel a wee bit nauseous, so have to drink lots of water to avoid ohss. The good news - great news - is that that basting is all set for friday! We have to do the trigger shot at 11pm tonight. Trying to not get too excited as this is the 1st go, but am really wishing and hoping for a bfp  

Hope everyone else is ok,

love Sarah


----------



## nismat

Mable - great to hear about Edith's progress with all the drugs etc & thanks for explaining the purpose of down-regging - I never understood what it meant before! So glad that there aren't any delays now, and I really hope for some good news from the scans next week   BTW, I agree there really should be a fingers crossed icon - I don't like the look of the "reiki" one I just used, as with it's crossed eyes and straight mouth I think it looks rather sad!

Herbaltea - woohoo! So exciting that you are almost ready for your first go. I think that you just have to go with your natural feelings about the whole process - okay, statistically it's unlikely that it will work first go, but I think it's far better to feel positive that it is going to work through the 2ww, then to sit around feeling negative because you are trying to convince yourself to be realistic. And besides, there are quite a number of lucky people for whom it does work first time, and you could be one of them! 

I'm feeling far less pre-menstrual today than the last couple of days, but my temp dropped 0.3C this morning, so I'm expecting my period will indeed arrive tomorrow. I feel pretty resigned to it happening now (although I'm partly just trying to ready myself for the disappointment). Must try and stop anticipating this stuff and just wait till it happens!


----------



## nismat

Mable, forgot to say yes, hopefully I will be there on Sunday, although if my sister (& Lewis) are up to it, we might drive up to Newcastle to see them, in which case obviously I'll be giving it a miss. Don't want to skip it though, even if it does mean waiting a little longer before we get to see Lewis.


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is doing good !!! 

*Herbaltea* thats such good news about the follies and the basting on Friday , god you must be sooo excited, I know I would be, I am sending you    and hope it all goes good for you 

*mabel* Glad to see yours and Edith cycle is progressing along nicely , the down regging bit is the part I am least looking forward to , so I hope that section gets over and done with really quickly !! 

Spending you both mega    as well

*Nismat* Congrats on the birth of your Nephew, Lewis is such a gorgeous name, I'll bet he is gonna get spoiled something rotten by his Auntie 

I have my fingers (and legs!!) crossed for you for your testing on Friday, Good Luck   

I am going crazy here already and I am only just getting started here !! 

For as long as I can remember AF has showed her wicked face every 24 days without fail, and has never once been late. Now obviously this month because I am waiting to get all my blood tests done (FSH/LH) she has decided to go all evil and not show up. How typical is that, she should of been here two days but still no sign of her.

Does anyone know if these tests which are usually performed on Day 3 of the cycle, can be performed on any other day in the cycle, or if it causes a major change in results. I am just worried bacause if AF shows up today or tomorrow then day 3 is gonna be either Sat or Sun so I will have to wait until Mon to test which will be either Day 4 or 5.

I don't really want to have to wait a whole other month to do these tests, so if anyone knows if it is ok to do the test on another day it would be greatly appreciated !!! 

Anyway must stopping stressing 

Sarah xxx


----------



## misty

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I haven't posted since our test date on 16th, unfortunately we got a BFN again and needless to say feeling pretty low...
DP (Bunny) seems to be taking things a bit harder than me, today I was drying her hair only to discover that she was crying all the time..I just cant console her enough. Weve decided to take a break for August as we have 2 weeks hols planned and feel we need to chill out and come off the rolercoaster for a month.
Not sure where were going from here but will give it one more stimulated cycle before we make any new decisions. We had a very upsetting incident with the LWC as soon as we arrived for our last iui....putting us off the place!!

NISMAT: Wishing you the very best of luck on the 22nd...will be thinking of you..  

HERBALTEA: Sounds like you've got a lot of healthy follies there, all it takes now is good timing and fate...I have a good feeling on this one....good luck.. 

KRISTINA: A big congrats to you on your BFP...wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead  

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone else, which I'm sure I have but just not back on track at the moment...wishing you all the very best of luck 
You guys are a truly great bunch and a tremendous support so keep it up and stick together  

Lots of luv and luck

MISTY & BUNNY XXX


----------



## Jayne

Misty - So sorry to hear about your BFN   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## midnightaction

for you Misty and Bunny after your sad news

Hope you have a couple of relaxing weeks away in August, and take the time to enjoy yourselfs


----------



## herbaltea

*Misty + Bunny* - so sorry to hear your news - when I read the bit about Bunny crying when you were drying her hair I had tears in my eyes too . My thoughts are with you both. 

Well we had nightmares doing our trigger jab at 11pm - we were both tired and it was a comedy of errors - dropping the saline, fogetting to draw up the liquid into the syringe etc etc. The worst bit was using a needle directly from the fridge - ouch! I think it all went ok though. I can't seem to think of anything else but ttc at the moment - is that normal? Dreading the 2ww - I will be a nervous wreck!


----------



## snagglepat

Wow! I just found you gals. Can I join you please?

I joined this site last year and this is the first time I spotted this thread. I'm very, very pleased to meet you all. 

I'm Gina, DP is Rae, and we've been TTC with one or other of use since Nov 03. We're going the SI at home with a known donor route. We initially started trying with DP but have since moved to trying with me for a variety of reasons that I won't bore you with here (unless you really want to know). I have endo and just yesterday was diagnosed with PCOS too, so I've started taking Metformin and may be moving on to Clomid in a few months if it doesn't do the trick. Fortunately we know our donor has very potent sperm as he has three kids of his own and has donated successfully to several other couples before us, so we've just got to get my body behaving.

I'll be scanned again next week as one follicle is looking bigger than the others and just might turn into an ovulation if I'm lucky. Our donor has been warned and is on call, just in case.

I can't tell you how excited I am to have found this thread.     

Gina.


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - the Lister say the FSH/LH/hormonal study can be done on days 2,3,4 or 5, so you should be fine hun.

Gina - welcome to the thread.

Misty & bunny - so sorry to hear your news.

Hi and     to everyone else.

No real update from me except all my blood tests came back fine last week - am now on day 9 of my cycle and day 8 of taking the pill with only 6 more days until I start down reg - ugh I hate the evil sniffs   Rather stick a needle in my stomach any day ! Having pretty major dental surgery on Tuesday too - so that is going to be highly amusing - try desperately to swallow painkillers plus pills plus conception vits and then sniffing too! I am going to be in pain in every part of my anatomy  

I've had to make a chart for my meds and my sons too - he was recently diagnoses with psorias and over the last 2 weeks its seriously flared and he has a load of creams, tablets and oils each day (all natural) so a chart it had to be!

Claire xx


----------



## Mable

Hello,
Wishing you all a fertile weekend. Special thoughts for Tamsin testing today and Herbaltea for your first insem today.

Big welcome to Snagglepat - I have seen you posting on other areas of the site and wondered if you knew about us. I have asked Jayne to make us more visible/accessible - any ideas?

Sorry for your BFN Misty and your difficult experience on your last insemination. Hope you feel better soon.

MidnightAction - don't know if you've done downregging before but Edith found it a complete breeze. There have been NO side effects and after the first few, she found the injections really unnoticeable, she does them alone now.

 to Feistyblue, Jules, Victoria & Moosey, Eddie, Bagpuss. Hope you are having a good holiday Heather and Jo.
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Mable, Claire,

Thanks for the welcome. 

I'm not sure about visibility, unless a new section was made on the main category list for LGB parents/parents-to-be? I did a lot of looking around in the donor sperm/eggs section when I joined the site initially last year, and posted the odd message, but there was nothing specifically for us queeries at that point.

If something new was to happen and if I was being nit-picky, I personally would feel more comfortable with an LGB title to any new thread, as I'm bi, not lesbian. But that's just me. Every other fertility/TTC list I'm on uses the title 'lesbian' too which delights DP as she keeps trying to convince me I've 'converted'. Cue the lengthy, repeated discussions about the differences between identity and behaviour - all in good humour of course! 

Is anyone else on here using a known donor?

Sending     all round,

Gina.


----------



## herbaltea

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok!

We had our basting today - with a sperm count of 8.5 million which apparently is good?!   Fingers crossed! 

Tamsin - thinking of you


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Thank for the info on the Lister it's good to know I do not have to be so strict with the days but AF has still not shown up as of yet and is now 5 days late. She has never been this late, I am regular as clockwork, so I am very confused as to why she is doing a vanishing act this month !! 

*Mable* No not done Down Regging before but have heard a few horror stories about it, I mean I am hormonal at the best of times, so no idea what I am gonna be like then  I am glad Edith found it a breeze, at least that is one less thing to worry about. So any news for you two, you have your next scan on Monday is that right ? 

*Gina and Rae* Welcome to the thread 
We seriously considered DI at home with a "known but not involved" donor for a very long time, but in the end finally realized we just couldn't find anyone that was suitable. Mind you that probably because I am just to damn fussy and stubborn !!! 
Good luck and keep us regularly updated on how your going !! 

*Sarah* Soooo glad your basting went well, and with such a high sperm count as well, I am willing those little  to find their correct destination, plus yesterday was my DP's birthday, so I can't think of a better day to be conceived on (Oh no of course I am not biased!!!). I am feeling good vibes for that day !!!   

* Jayne* Sorry to be a pain could you please change my details on the list. We are still inbetween treatments but have decided to go for DIVF with Egg Share, and it is me who is under going treatment and not my DP 

No news for me I am afraid, still awaiting my appointment on Thursday.

Take care everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## herbaltea

Sarah (Midnightaction) - Thanks for your positive vibes - funny, but everyone seems to have a good feeling about this one! It would be rather too wonderful to be a positive on the 1st go though.

Gina/Rae - Hi! We are using an anonymous donor via the clinic route - suited us best! Are you cycling currently?

Tamsin - still thinking of you - where are you?! 

I'm feeling really restless and don't know what I'll do with myself for the next 2 weeks! Its been 2 days so far and I've be so irritable - not like me at all!! Hey ho - this time in 2 weeks I will know one way or the other - scary!


----------



## starrysky

Back from hols and both back to work tomorrow - grrrr!!!! Holiday was great - we went with our friends and their children, our "godchildren". Really enjoyed having the children around so much - had some hopeful moments that one day we will have children and also some sad ones, thinking that had the IVF worked I would have been pgnt. When we booked the holiday we didn't know which way it would go. 

Still letting our appointment sink in, and are about to make some decisions. We decided to wait till we were back from holiday. 

Been catching up with everyone'e news. 

Misty and Bunny - so sorry to hear your news,  . It is so unfair. Have you decided where you are going on your break to? 

Tamsin and Karen- hope you are okay, you will have tested by now.

Sarah (MA for midnight action) - glad you have reached a decision about the way forward, there are always so many decisions to be made that once one is made you can relax a bit. Good luck with your consultation this week. If I am having another IVF this will also be Jan 06 so we may be cycle buddies  . I also worried about down regging but sailed through with no side effects. 

Sarah (HT for herbal tea) - Good Luck  .   . 

Edie and Mable - congrats on getting on to stimming!  Keeping our fingers crossed those follies are growing!!

Hi Gina - nice to meet you! 

Claire - good luck with that dental surgery. I had a horrible dentist experience just before my IVF. I was quite thankful when I had the IVF as it gave me something to compare the egg collection to and the dental pain was much worse (if ever there was anything positive in going to the dentist!!!) .

Hello to everyone else!!!!!

Heather and Jo


----------



## nismat

Hi all, 
Sad to say, but like Misty & Bunny, this cycle didn't work for us either  I would have posted to let you all know but have been without computer access (again). I've been feeling much more upset about this one, and keep welling up & feeling very emotional. The previous 2 cycles I felt hardly any disappointment (and worried that I didn't!), so it's rather taken me by surprise to feel so different. I utterly empathised with Bunny crying while you were drying her hair Misty - so sorry that it didn't work out for you. The stupidest things can set you off can't they? I was at a friend's party on Friday night, on the dancefloor, with the band playing Tina Turner's "Simply The Best", and I suddenly went from having a great time to thinking I was going to have to rush off crying! Managed not to completely embarrass myself, but I did go home soon afterwards. 
We're off to LWC tomorrow for a review with the doctor (standard practice after 3 goes there), so we'll see what they suggest. Probably a tubal test then back on to Clomid. I don't think that there's anything major to worry about - 3 goes really isn't very many (or so I keep telling myself), and I think that the first 2 were on the early side anyway in relation to my actual ovulation. 
On to a few brief personals, although I've had a few glasses of wine and my head is spinning since I am unnacustomed to the alcohol intake, so I can't keep everyone's circumstances straight very easily!
Anyway, glad to hear that things went smoothly for your IUI *Herbaltea*, and I hope that you find the 2ww goes by fairly quickly. 
Hi to *Gina & Rae* - I'm sure I know you from another group, but can't work out which one right now!  Good luck to *Claire* for your down-regging soon. Hope that your son's psoriasis flare-up is responding to treatment - must be horrible for him. How old is he?
*Midnightaction* - any sign of your period yet? So typical to be regular as clockwork until you start treatment! At least if it's this late you should still be able to have tests on cd3. 
Welcome back from your hols *Heather & Jo *- glad you found the break restful. Good luck with making decisions on the way forward 

Babydust to all


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone, and thanks for all the welcomes. 

Really sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out for you Nismat. I can completely sympathise with the emotional ups and downs you're going through. You're right to try and keep hold of the positives though, and three cycles may feel like a lot but it's not so many in the greater scheme of things. One of my friends conceived through a clinic on her fourth attempt and now has a lovely four month old son. We've found it does get easier with time too. Next time we inseminate will be our 12th cycle, so we're pretty used to those BFNs, and they hurt less each time. I still get emotional times, more so than DP does, but they're not as intense as they were.

We found it really helped when we stopped planning around a potential pregnancy. We realised after our first year of trying we'd actually done very little in that year because we had deliberately avoided planning anything 'in case we were pregnant'. It's only relatively recently we've started actually getting on with our lives regardless - I've got a new job and DP is starting a 2 year course in September. This seems to make it a lot easier too, because we're enjoying what we have again without pining for something we don't have quite so much. 

As for knowing me from somewhere else, I'm also known as nonbiomum on live journal and I occassionally post on the MSN list too, so either of thoise might be it.

Herbaltea, 8.5 million does sound good! You only need one to get where it needs to go after all. Sending lots of     to you. As for where we're up to, I've just been diagnosed with PCOS so we're waiting to see what my ovaries do before we know whether we'll be inseminating this cycle or not. I have a scan this afternoon, but have been feeling a bit 'stitchy' this morning so hopefully it's a sign something is happening. You never know, we might be starting another 2ww this week. Or we might not be. 

Midnightaction, we were pretty determined to find a known donor, and our first donor was actually a good friend who was going to be an 'uncle' type figure. Unfortunately, he got into a relationship with a woman who was really uncomfortable with him donating to us. We didn't hit it off with her very well either, and when they announced they were going to start having unprotected sex we decided we couldn't continue. We trusted him, but didn't feel we could trust her too. It took us a while to find donor no 2, and in the end we met him through one of the queer parenting message boards. He's been amazing and we're very happy with him. He won't have any involvement once we've conceived apart from updates by email, but the child(ren) will have the opportunity to know about him and even meet him should they choose to. We were initially very uncomfortable with the prospect of using someone we met online, and we know we've been very lucky to meet someone as suited to us as he is. 

Anyway, better get back to work. It's a busy day today as I have to leave early for the hospital. Fingers crossed I'm about to ovulate!

Gina.


----------



## herbaltea

Tamsin - so sorry to read your news - my thoughts are with you both. As your rightly say, 3 goes is relatively few in the grand scheme of things - I am sure at your review they will put your mind at rest too. Be kind to yourselves - it will happen.

As for a quick 2ww - I have never been so restless! Flitting from thoughts of its worked, to how could it work etc etc! Trying to not let it take over my life, but finding it tough!


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening Ladies !!! 

*Heather*- Ahh that would be good if we could be  buddies 

Waiting is the hardest bit though, if all goes well at the consultation on Thurs then I know I am gonna want to try and start as soon as possible, but for financial and practical reasons, I know I can not start until at least Jan 

*Nismat* Sooo sooo sorry to hear about your BFN, I'm thinking of the both of you, but glad that you have the consult with LWC to discuss how to move forward, at least thats something positive to focus on 

*Sarah* I'm glad that everyone is getting good vibes for this cycle for you, and having a BFN on your first go would be fantastic (and it would give me hope as well !!) so I still have everything crossed for you. 

I was thinking of taking up some sort of hobby for when it is my time to go through the 2ww, have you thought about something like that, something that will maybe stop you going stir crazy for the next couple of weeks !!! 

*Gina* Thats exactly the way we were gonna go as well. We searched for a good year for a donor online, and like you I had my doubts about the situation and about all the possible things that I felt that could go wrong. In the end though for me, I just couldn't bring myself to trust someone I didn't know , I became sooo concerned about all the things I thought could go wrong, I stopped focusing on all the good things. When I look back at it now, I wonder why I ever thought about using a known donor because it just doesn't suit me at all. Thats why I am sooo very happy about the new donor laws in the UK (although it does sometimes mean there is a bit of stortage of donors) but it gives me and my DP the chance to raise our children without anyone else being there in the background, but I also know that when my child reaches 18 they will have the possibility to go and find out their genetic background if they choose to do so. 

But the best of luck to you both, how is that folicle of yours doing, is it any bigger yet ?? 

Just a quick update from me. I had my blood tests today and I get my results back on Wednesday, a little bit nervous about that, I know that they will be clear (well 99.9% sure) but I still worry in case they find something. 

Anyway the nurse who did my tests was really lovely and she was asking me loads of questions about what treatment I was having, if I had come across any objection from the Clinic for being a lesbian etc, and we got onto the subject to relaxation during TTC and she let me know that she is a trained reflexologist and when she is not being a nurse during the day she is a reflexologist at night. She gave me her card and said that I should give her a call sometime and she would arrange for a course of treatment for me.

She was soooo nice and I felt like I could really trust her and she would not judge me in anyway, and I have heard countless stories of reflexology being good for you, but I just wondered if anyone here has had any experience of it, and if so if you thought it actually helped you in any way !!! 

Ohh yeah and still no AF................where is that evil witch when you want her !!!! 

Anyway that was the longest post ever and I don't want to bore you all anymore, so I am off now 

Take care all

Sarah xxx


----------



## starrysky

Sorry Tamsin to hear your news.

Love

Heather


----------



## snagglepat

Hi again folks. I think I'm a little addicted to this board at the moment. 

*Midnightaction*, you're absolutely right about the new donor laws changing things, and I know I'd be much more amenable to the prospect of an anonymous donor now, if it came to that. Having said that we talked last night about asking our donor to get some sperm frozen so if we needed something like IVF in the future we could use his sperm still. I'm not sure how we'd go about it, as we'd have to pay for the storage. I just know that clinics are generally unwilling to use fresh sperm if it's not from the partner of the woman who is being treated and it has to have been stored for 6 months to ensure it's 'safe', if you know what I mean. I think we'll ask the specialist when we see her on Thursday about that one. Have any of you had experience of this?

My follicle had completely died down when I went back for the scan yesterday, so no natural ovulation for me.  It was 9mm x 11mm last Wednesday and yesterday my biggest one was 7mm across. So now we're waiting until we go back in September to see if the Metformin has any effect. It'll be onto Clomid then if it hasn't. So it looks like we're having a couple of months off.

Have any of you looked into having IVF where one partner uses the others eggs? It's something DP and I have occasionally hypothesised about but now we know I've got PCOS (and we know she doesn't) it's beginning to look like an idea with a bit more potential. We'll ask the specialist on Thursday about it, but I wondered if any of you had already explored it and knew what the score might be?

As for hobbies, I've recently become addicted to crochet and am half way through my second blanket for the new babies that keep arriving into my circle of friends. They're all in rainbow colours, of course.  If you fancy having a go I could point you in the direction of a few web sites that helped me to pick it up?

Sending best wishes all round.

Gina.


----------



## nismat

Thanks for all the hugs everyone; I'm now feeling a lot more positive after yesterday's review at the clinic. I wasn't actually worried at it not having worked yet; I know that it's quite normal to take a while, but the emotions that came about this time just completely took me by surprise with their intensity, as it felt out of all proportion to reality.
There's a new doctor there who was very informative, clear and easy to understand, so we came away feeling much better about the way forward. I'm going to have a hy-cosy tubal test next Wednesday at the Cromwell, so this cycle is definitely out, and then we'll move on to a different form of stimulated cycle towards the end of August. I'll be taking Letrizol tablets (sp?), which is also know as Femara, instead of Clomid, in combination with Puregon injections every other day. The doctor felt that I have a good chance of being pregnant within 2-3 goes on this regime, although I will have to skip every other cycle to give my ovaries a rest, so it could take longer overall (unless I get really lucky next time ).

*Snagglepat*, that is such a good point about not putting your life on hold around a potential pregnancy. In many ways we are getting on with things normally (e.g we have recently sold our house and our new one is being renovated), but at the same time there have been lots of other things that I have put off "just in case". I do know that I've found things easier to cope with when the whole ttc thing is at the back of my mind because I am too busy to dwell on it all too much! Sorry to hear about your follie dying down - that must have been really disappointing.  Re; the IVF/egg sharing with partner thing, Jules who occasionally posts here has been looking into this option, so it's probably worth going back through the old posts and sending her a message. I've never learnt how to crochet, but my father was into crocheting and did shawls/blankets etc. for us as babies. Rather bizarre, doesn't fit with the rest of his personality at all! I've recently taken up cross stitch again and I'm working on a really sweet animals frieze for my new nephew at the moment. Not good for the eyesight though... BTW, it must be the MSN list I know you from, as I don't use livejournal (yet!). I get similarly addicted to boards and I don't need yet another place to waste my time on 

Midnightaction - I've been having some reflexology recently, focussing on the fertility side of things. I can't really say whether it's made any difference or not, but I really enjoy the treatments and find them very relaxing, which can be no bad thing in itself  Fingers crossed for the blood test results.

Herbaltea - all I can say is try and keep busy so that you don't have time to think about "is it working", " could I already be pregnant" etc. - or at least not too much time anyway! 

Tamsin


----------



## herbaltea

Tamsin - great news that you have moved forward in ttc - your Dr sounds really optimistic which is great. Puregon is good too - especially if I get a bfp this month, then its great!! Thanks for your advise re: keeping busy - today has been and I've felt a lot better!


----------



## snagglepat

Well, we saw the specialist this morning. I'll begin this by saying we actually really like our specialist. She's a personal friend of our excellent GP and between them we've had nothing but respect and excellent treatment. The specialist has gone out of her way to make sure we get seen by her, and not a random member of the team (she's the top dog in the dept), and on the one occassion she was off sick when we went in she later went over our notes and wrote to us personally to change the treatment we'd been prescribed by the other doc.

I was diagnosed with endo in Spring 2001 after 8 years of symptoms and I've had surgery for it 3 times since. Today was my follow up after my lap and dye in May, and the specialist told me I don't have endo after all! She only saw one small patch and she burned it off. When I asked about the incredible pain I suffer every period (bad enough to have me in A&E on IV morphine on more than one occassion) she told me it must be hormonally induced IBS, and gave me an IBS Network promotional leaflet. I have never heard of this! Has anyone? I find it really bizarre! Last week I was diagnosed with PCOS and this week I'm told I don't have a condition I've been suffering the symptoms of for over 13 years! WTF!

She also really encouraged us to try with DP simultaneously to trying with me, and when DP expressed doubts about having to go through labour she told her to come back when she was pg and she'd book her in for an elective c/s. There was positive stuff too - she gave us the phone number of the Priory and told us she new another lesbian couple who'd gone there for IVF and now had a child. She recommended we call them and have an initial consultation with them to assess our options. She also gave us some really good information about egg donation with each other and some interesting stats on the gender of children conceived with the help of Clomid and IVF. (Apparently it's 60:40 in favour of girls with Clomid and 65:35 in favour of girls with IVF. I didn't know this but it made DP happy.)

But, bizarre! I'm still reeling from it all a bit. I'm out tonight and away over the w-end so DP and I aren't going to get a good chunk of time to talk through it all until Sunday. I might try to escape a little early from the group I'm leading this evening to get back to talk more.

Sorry to write so much yet again, but it's been such a strange day I wanted to get it out and get some feedback.

Hope everyone is good and things are going well for everyone.     all round.

Gina.


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is doing good today !!! 

Well I finally had my consultation with the Lister today, and it went really really well. They have said that subject to my blood tests coming back clear (fingers crossed!!) then I am accepted onto the egg sharing scheme !! 

Once my bloods come back clear I have to wait 3 months to get a further HIV test, and as long as that is clear then they will be able to try and start to match me with a recipient !!! 

I had my first scan today (not as bad I was expecting it to be !!! ) and to quote the lady doing it I apparently have very photogenic ovaries and uterus !!! 

One quick question though and please excuse me if I am being really thick but according to the scan I had 9 follies on my left ovary and 11 on my right. Does that sound normal, and is that a good or a bad thing, I thought you were only supposed to have one or two and more could be a problem, or have I got that all completely wrong.  I am on CD3 BTW !!! 

Anyway I am off to bed now coz I have been dragging myself around London all day today and I am knackered, sorry for the ME post, I will reply properly tomorrow !!  


Sarah xxx


----------



## nismat

Good to hear about other's consultations - as someone on another board said to me, it's a great thing to have a plan! 

Gina - hmmm, sounds like a _very _confusing consultation for you though. Have you had a chance to call up the IBS network yet? I've never heard of hormonally induced IBS, but then it's not a subject I know much about anyway. Endo must have seemed like a straightforward diagnosis in comparison, but I guess if they found so little of it when they last operated, there must be some other explanation, even if all your symptoms match up. Your cramps sound horrendous . Good to get the feedback/info about the egg-sharing and IVF thing though. I had never heard those statistics about preponderance of girls when on Clomid/IVF. Come to think of it though, I do know of a lot more girl babies conceived via IVF than boys..... I wonder if it will be the same with other fertility drugs? I do have a _slight _preference for a girl (but any baby would be more than welcome right now!)

Sarah (MA) - congrats on the provisional acceptance on the egg-sharing scheme (subject to blood tests)  Photogenic ovaries and uterus indeed, lol 
About your ovaries though, having that many follies/cysts on your ovaries on only cd3 does sound slightly less than ideal. At this stage you shouldn't have any follies (it would have been cysts rather than follies that you must have at this stage, although they don't always look different I don't think). To have numerous cysts would _possibly _indicate that your ovaries _might _tend towards being polycystic. HOWEVER if they didn't comment specifically about this, clearly they don't think that there's a problem. I don't think that ovaries are officially considered polycystic until you have about 15 or so cysts on them, and also, it's perfectly possible to have polycystic ovaries without actually having PCOS (which is diagnosed via hormonal blood tests). My sister has just found out that she has polycystic ovaries, but not the syndrome. Either way, you can still get pregnant, but I would imagine that they have to monitor your ovaries more closely during stimulation. *Please *don't panic about all of this - I don't have medical knowledge, this is all just based on what I have read elsewhere. However, I do think that it would be worth giving the Lister a call back just to talk about it.

Herbaltea - congratulations, you are yet another day through the 2ww....


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Sarah,

I really am not an expert on this but I was diagnosed with PCOS last week, simply from the number of cysts/folies on them. I had 11 on my right ovary and 8 on my left. I was on CD10 at the time. My hormone levels are completely fine so I'm still looking into whether this means I actually do have the syndrome or just have polycystic ovaries. 

Could you call back the clinic and just ask? If nothing else it will put your mind at rest. Either way, they clearly weren't concerned with what they saw which has to be a good thing. 

Best wishes,

Gina.


----------



## Mable

Hiya,

Just a quick update from us - another scan today, Edith has lots of lovely follicles, nice and big (can't remember the dimensions) so we are on for egg collection next Tuesday (2nd August)  .

Mustn't get excited - 

Snagglepat, well this is all very interesting. I am considering trying IUI whilst Edith does her next IVF at the same time, but it would be difficult if it worked for one but not the other. Also not sure if our clinic would treat us both together. Also, I thought your advice about not putting life on hold and not structuring life around getting pregnant very useful. We were doing this last year and being faced with the loss of not having a baby all the time. I'm afraid I don't know anything about IBS, but it sounds great to have a new angle on things.

Herbaltea - how's the 2WW going ...keeping busy is a very good tip.

 to you all - 
Mable


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks for the info ladies !!! 

I was a little confused by it all and I found quite a good website that has explained it all  .........but I have to say it has confused me even more now, because that says that anything above 30 in total is "polycystic" and anything between 15 - 30 is normal !!!! 

It does say that it can vary from person to person though 

I just tried to call the clinic but they close at 5pm, so I am gonna have to wait until Monday to find out if I fall under "polycystic" or not with that many !!! 

Hope everyone is doing good

Sarah xx


----------



## nismat

Mable & Edith - well done on all that successful follie growing   It must be a relief to know that all the stimming drugs have worked just as they are supposed to. Hope that you are having a nice relaxing weekend prior to Tuesday's egg collection. Have Edith's symptoms caused by the hormone overload settled down now?

Midnightaction: those figures fit in with what I had in mind this morning (but couldn't remember clearly!). Shame that you couldn't speak to the Lister about it today, but as I said before, there's quite a difference between simply having polycystic ovaries and having actual polycystic ovary syndrome (which can make it harder to conceive). Still, it sounds like the clinc probably thought you fell into the normal category anyway, if they didn't even mention it at the consultation.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## starrysky

Gosh! Mable and Edie your egg collection is so soon now - hope it goes well, is Edie having sedation with it? I hope you are not too scared of it - I was really worried about it but found it a lot easier than I had thought (compared to the toothache I had a few weeks before it was a breeze). Anyway, I will be thinking of you Tuesday, keeping my fingers crossed for your call on Wednesday (we had to sit and play Trivial Pursuit to take our minds of the phone ringing - it was torturous!!!) Then I'll be sending you positive vibes for the transfer      . I guess you won't be at Brighton Pride? 

Gina I've said to Jo (my DP) to look at your post about endo/IBS. She also has a terrible time with it and it is always worth looking at all the possibilities. That's great that you like your specialist, I think that counts for a lot.

Sarah    . 

Tamsin - I hope that the hycosy goes well. 

Sarah (MA) are you still on target for January? Seems so long ago but I am sure that the tiem will pass quick. 

 to everyone!

Heather


----------



## midnightaction

Hiya *Heather*

Yeah still on target to start in January, but I have to admit that after visiting the clinic this week , I am itching to get started sooner. 

It didn't feel "real" until I actually got to the clinic and discussed all of my options, but now that I have gotten the ball rolling, I am finding it hard to wait. I know I am being incredibly impatient and I feel a little bit selfish because I know so many others have has to wait years before they were lucky enough to be able to start treatment 

Myself and DP have discussed it and we set January as a date because we knew that we would of cleared all of our loans/credit cards by then so we would be in a position to pay for the treatment. But we have been looking at our finances over the last couple of days and seeing if there is anyway that we can "re-distribute our money" so that we can get started earlier !! 

One option that has been given to us by our clinic is that because we have to wait 3 mths and have another HIV test before we can officially start on the Egg Sharing scheme, they suggested that between now and then we have 3/4 months or IUI's to get the treatment started, and then if nothing comes of that then in January we can have our first IVF.

We are seriously considering doing this 

Anyway good luck to everyone, *Mable and Edith* hope you two are doing good, good luck for EC on Tuesday 
*Sarah* hope the 2ww is not dragging on for you to much, I am still sending you  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Sarah xx


----------



## blueytoo

Evening girls

Just a quick one from me and no personals as still recovering from the dental surgery and not quite thinking straight with all the powerful painkillers in my system!

I started down reg on Thursday and unbelievably it appears that AF has started today rather than Monday as expected by the clinic - however, looking at how things went last time I am still on the predicted same course! Will have to ring the Lister on Monday morning and book baseline scan. Down reg is as disgusting as ever - sorry but I really hate the taste of it although this time I haven't actually been sick as I did last time!

Babydust to all

Claire xx


----------



## Mable

Hi all,

Thanks for all your goodwishes. Eeek, please everyone think of us long and hard tomorrow at lunch time for our egg collection. I am getting very nervous, will have to have my Westlife CD on during the procedure just to calm my nerves - Edith hates Westlife but she'll be sedated so there's no point having any of her music on. 

Just had a very hectic weekend and we were up at 1am doing the final injection to make the follies release the egg, 6 alarms all going off and BT ringing us with an alarm call. I did the injection without my glasses on, Edith shouted out in pain and grabbed my arm, immobilizing it and the needle dangling half in. Edith is now shoveling gravel and laying lawn at home, in the rain, defying my instructions to rest. Perhaps Brighton Pride would be just the thing for the weekend - I think there is no benefit in resting after embryo transfer is there?

Sarah - are you at Lister? Do they do IUI as well as IVF?

Claire - good luck downregging!
Herbaltea - how are you?

Everyone else - good luck! Sorry for such few personals, am too overwraught and also haven't quite caught up with where people are at.

Jayne - could we please have a summary list, I'm getting very confused about who's where and at what stage with treatment (esp with 2 Sarahs!)

Here we go ......
Mable


----------



## Jayne

Cyclers  

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF 

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

2ww - Good luck!   

(Herbaletea) Sarah* - DIUI - Testing 7 August 

In between treatment

Heather* & Jo - Considering options

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

Misty* & Bunny - DIUI

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIUI 

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI

Precious Cargo On Board  

(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - EDD 9 Jan  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Our Miracle is Here 

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment


----------



## Jayne

Ladies, I have added an angels section to the list I do on the 'Anyone Else Using Donor Sperm?' thread, and was wondering if this is something you would also like to have here to remember any lost angels.  Please let me know if you do. 

Jayne x


----------



## nismat

Mable said:


> I am getting very nervous, will have to have my Westlife CD on during the procedure just to calm my nerves - Edith hates Westlife but she'll be sedated so there's no point having any of her music on.


    That truly did make me laugh out loud (or snort, if truth be known)

Will definitely be thinking of you both tomorrow... and it's much more important that Edith rests after the egg transfer, so if it takes her mind off things to be gardening in the rain today, then that sounds OK to me 
I can't remember - are you doing straightforward DIVF or egg share? When will you get to hear about how everything is going?

Tx

PS to Jayne: I think that we should have an angels section


----------



## herbaltea

Hi everyone

Edith and Mabel - wow - it has all come round so soon! I can sympathise with the egg release injection - it does smart a bit! Really good for your egg collection tomorrow.

I am on day 10 of the evil 2ww! I did stupidly do a sensitive hcg test today and it came back faint positive,but that could be the Pregnyl remains from my injection last wednesday. Have decided to test everyday now - at least i'll know when the Prenyl remains are gone if nothing else!   Will do a clearblue on on my official test day (sunday!) if no af.

Hi to everyone else,
love Sarah X


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

I'm on day 5 of down reg now and AF came on Saturday. Its going ok except I've had loads of hot flushes and I still hate the taste of that stuff!  

I've just spoken to the Lister and my first scan is on Thursday, so hopefully it will go as smoothly as last time and I will be able to start stimming then too.

Baby dust to all - sorry for no personals atm.

Claire xx


----------



## starrysky

Just a quick one to say good luck to Mable and Edie for tomorrow!!



Heather


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening everyone, hope your all doing good !!! 

*Mable and Edith* Hope everything went well for you today, I was thinking of you both, please keep us updated !!  

Yeah we are at the Lister and they do IUI as well as IVF, and apparently have really good results for both 

*Claire* Sorry to hear the D/R drugs are making you feel sick 

I had a really good experience with The Lister when I visited them on Thursday, so I want to thank you for your recommendation, I know I'm gonna be very happy there !!!

BTW, Where is my most recent email !!!  

*Sarah* I see you have been testing earlier ...............mind you can't say I blame you, I would be exactly the same, I have no patience when it comes to things like that and I would need to put my mind at rest as soon as possible  

I really am hoping you get the positive you deserve this weekend !! 

*Jayne* I agree having an "Angels" section would be a really good idea !!

Just a quick update and a question from me. I got my Day 3 test results back today, and my FSH was 5.3, so I gave the Lister a call (as that was the only result I was waiting for !!) and they have asked me to fax all the results through to them tomorrow, and once they have them they are gonna arrange for me to go back in the next couple of weeks to discuss when I am gonna start my treatment. Looks like we have the green light on everything now and I am sooooo excited.........it's all moving sooo fast !!  

Anyway quick question, I have decided to skip past the IUI and go straight for IVF (even though I could technically go for that treatment first ), because I want to share my eggs and I can not do that with IUI. But my questions is will having IVF when I don't actually need it have any downsides to my long term fertility . I know that I am gonna have to put my body through more to have IVF then I would with IUI because of all the drugs etc and I am happy to do that, but I just want to be sure that having IVF is not gonna cause me any long term problems.

Does that make any sort of sense............Nah didn't thinks so !!! 

   to everyone

Sarah xxx

P.S To aid in the confusion over the 2 Sarah's, I am actually Sarah-Jane, so please feel free to call me that to distinguish between the two of us !!


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
Thanks for all your fertile thoughts. We got 14 eggs yesterday and heard today that we have 8 embryos at the moment. We will have the best 2 put back tomorrow and can freeze the rest if they survive.

Very exciting - trying to keep a grip on my excitement but it feels so near, and yet so far...

Edith is fine following egg collection - found it much easier than expected.

 to you all - Herbaltea, any more tests, or have the   got you? 
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

*Mable and Edith*, really glad to hear the egg collection went so well, and I have my fingers crossed that your transfer goes just as well tomorrow. 

*Jayne*, I agree that an angels section would be lovely.

*Sarah-Jane*, I can't help with the IVF question I'm afraid, but I'm sure any risks must be really very minimal otherwise it wouldn't be practiced so widely.

*Herbaltea*, how are things going with the pee sticks? Has that line gotten any darker?

The news from this camp is that after much discussion we've decided to try with DP again. Having the specialist tell her that she was just about to fall off the end of her fertility has given her a bit of a kick up the bum, both of us really, and if she's is ever going to carry a child then it'll have to be soon. We've spoken to our donor so we're all set to inseminate again on Sunday/Monday, with DP. We'll continue to try with her and see what the results of my follow up scans are in September. At that point we may start trying with both of us simultaneously, or we might just keep going with DP for a while longer. We'll see how we feel then.

It's a tough one. I really want to be pregnant, and DP has never had such a strong urge. Our fear is that if we keep trying with me and eventually find that I really can't conceive - which would be several years down the track, then it'll be too late to try with DP and we'll have lost any opportunity we had to have a child 'of our own', as it were. So I think we've come to the point where we're going to try with DP, just blast it every cycle for the next 6-12 months. If we don't conceive with her in that time I'll have had a good amount of time to lose weight, get settled with the Metformin and know exactly where my body is at for us to swap over again. If she does conceive then the same will apply for when we come to try for kid number 2.

I've been here before, adjusting to the idea of (possibly) being a non-bio mum before a bio one. There's a bit of me that really finds it hard, and I do my utmost to keep it at bay and succeed most of the time, but it can be tough. I have no doubts about my ability to love and parent a child that isn't biologically mine, it has absolutely nothing to do with the genetics of our future children at all. I just want to be pregnant. My body craves it. And now it's time to get settled into the idea of DP getting to try it out first. Again. I will and it will all be fine - no sympathy needed, just me getting it off my chest.

*Jayne*, next time you do the list, can you swap mine and Rae's * around please? Thanks.

Best wishes going out to everyone.

Gina.


----------



## herbaltea

Gina and Rae - good news that you'll be ttc again, even if things are a bit different than your first thought. I am sure things will be fine  

Mabel and Edith - thinking of you both tomorrow for transfer   

Sarah Jane - not sure about your IVF question either, sorry! 

The pee stick   are still to come and get me!!! Did another day 12 test this morning and it was ...........a negative  . Strangely, I am still holding out a glimmer of hope that when I test on day 16, which I was told to do ( ), it will be a positive. Glimmer of hope - I know!


----------



## nismat

*Mable & Edith* - so pleased to hear of all those eggs collected and the 8 embryos that have developed. Fingers crossed that they all survive overnight, and huge amounts of positive vibes coming your way for tomorrow's transfer and hopefully then implantation soon after. How long does it take for embryos to implant after IVF? Obviously it can't be as long as the 7-10dpo implantation after IUI, as they don't need to travel down the tubes. I can completely understand why you are trying not to get excited, but I am already excited for you if that helps any 

*Sarah-Jane *- great news on your FSH result etc. If you can re-arrange the finances, are you now planning to start earlier than January? I don't know the answer to the IVF question either I'm afraid.

*Claire *- good luck for tomorrow's scan.

*Gina & Rae* - it sounds like you are being pretty level-headed about moving forward with Rae ttc, even if the emotional side is a bit tricky at times. Hope that it all works out for you 

*Sarah* - oh dear, that negative test must have been disappointing. However, I've read some statistical analysis about testing early, and there is _very_ strong evidence that only tests from 14dpo can be relied upon with any accuracy. It's true that some people get +ves earlier than this, but the majority of women who are actually pregnant don't get +ve tests until 14dpo or later, even if they start testing early. Hold on to the glimmer of hope - and it should be more than a glimmer still at this stage! 

Almost forgot to add my own news which is that the hy-cosy today showed that my tubes are lovely and clear. In one way it was a lot of money (£295) for nothing, but really, the price of the reassurance is worth it when the IUIs are costing £850+drugs each month. It was at the Cromwell IVF/fertility unit, and I was really impressed by them (seemed a lot more professional than LWC )). I'd taken a couple of ibuprofen before the procedure as advised, and although I felt a little bit of cramping (like achey period pains), there wasn't much discomfort at all. At least now I know that everything is OK to start the next stimulated cycle in about 2 weeks time


----------



## herbaltea

Tamsin - Thank you so much for your words of wisdom  , it helped!

Glad your HSG went ok, they're not the best but at least your'e all clear! I'm still waiting for the bill for our first diui, but the drugs have cost about £300.


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Scan was fine today, lining nice and thin and ovaries ok. So I have started stimming now and just did my first one. Very, very,very glad to be on half-dose sniffs at last!

Next scan is on Wednesday.

Sarah-Jane - didn't realise I owed you an e-mail! Will send you one later hun.

Will do personals tomorrow - totally shattered after a very long day in London.

Babydust to all

Claire xx


----------



## Jayne

Herbaletea - This is why peesticks are evil    You have every chance of getting a BFP on your official test day.  So many people don't get HCG levels high enough for a test - even low level detection ones - until test day, and sometimes even a few days after!  So, hang on there to all that hope as you still have a fantastic chance of success    Wishing you so much luck  

Gina - Have made the * amendment to the list.  Wishing you and Rae lots of luck     

Edith & Mable - Hope ET went well today and you have some lovely embies snuggling in    with some frosties left too.  

Thanks for your thoughts on the Angels section of the list.  I have added this.  Please let me know if you wish to have any angels remembered in this section.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
We have 2 lovely 4 cell high grade embies on board (one with slight fragmentation), as of yesterday . The transfer went well with the extra big speculum and we are just keeping everything crossed that they cling on. Please cling on and keep dividing!!!! We couldn't really see them go it, so I am slightly anxious that they went into the wrong place, but I really must let go of this and trust the doctor knew what she was doing! (Now accept that, in the words of the counsellor at Kings, I* am* a control freak where us ttc is concerned). We test on 18th August AND NOT BEFORE !!! It feels really exciting because they are embryos already, so it feels so close, even though there is only a 20% success rate. It's going to be a long 2ww.

Herbaltea - stop testing, it seems that there will not be enough of the hormone in your system until day 14.

Tamsin - Great news that your tubes are clear (I knew they were) and good luck for your next try. Thanks for getting excited for us. We need all your positive thoughts, and appreciate them. I did 2 special fertility dances last night to encourage the embies to embed ...

Claire, wonderful news that you are now stimming, not long to go for you.

Sarah Jane - in terms of risks with IVF, we were told that there is a slight increased risk of cervical cancer because of the high doses of oestrogen involved in stimming. There are also risks of OHSS, puncturing the bowel during egg collection and other infections during this. These are thought to be very small risks and have to be weighed against your age and the value of sharing your eggs.

Thanks to you all for all your thoughts and  to you all.
Mable

ps no frosties, all were slightly fragmenting except one.


----------



## herbaltea

WOW - fingers crossed for you Edith and Mabel - the 18th isn't that far away.   

I haven't tested today (no   for me!). I had af like cramps for about 5 minutes yesterday morning and again this morning, but no af has turned up. Today is day 14, so if still no af, I think we will test tomorrow, even though we were told to wait till day 16. Mmmmn.......not looking too hopeful, but hey ho!


----------



## herbaltea

Hello - a bfn for me  . Tested on day 15, so must be true! I'm not too gutted as its only go number 1 - just awaiting af for it all to start again now!


----------



## nismat

Mable & Edith, there are definitely lots of embroyo embedding thoughts coming over the ether to you    
I was pretty sure that there would be no problem with my tubes, but just wanted to be 100% sure that it wasn't a problem (and therefore that we weren't wasting all that money each month!)

Herbaltea - how long is your luteal phase normally? If you are past your usual length, getting a bfn doesn't mean it's all over, until your period actually starts. You may just not have enough HCG in your system to register a + on the test yet, as Jayne says. However, as you say, the chances of it working 1st go are fairly low, but it's not over yet.

Tx


----------



## Jayne

Cyclers  

Eddie* - Clomid and DI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI 

2ww - Good luck!   

Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - Testing 18 August 

(Snagglepat) Gina & Rae* - DI - Testing 21 August 

In between treatment

Heather* & Jo - Considering options

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI 

(Julesforgirls) Jules* - Donor eggs with partners eggs, then DIVF

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

Misty* & Bunny - DIUI

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIUI 

Precious Cargo On Board  

(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - EDD 9 Jan  

Never Forgotten Angels 

Our Miracle is Here 

Please let me have any additions/amendments to the above list 

* = Partner having treatment


----------



## midnightaction

*Sarah* really sorry to hear about your bfn 

It's good to see your already thinking about the next cycle, and being positive about that future bfn !!

Thinking of you

Sarah xx


----------



## herbaltea

Sarah Jane - I'm thinking about a future bfp - not a bfn!!!    

Hope everyone else is ok - we need some good news on this thread soon!  

Jayne - could you add me to the cyclers list again please - getting straight back on the rollercoaster!


----------



## midnightaction

Sooooo sorry *Sarah*, you see thats what happens when you try to post late at night after a glass of wine !!! 

   for your future "BFP"


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Mable and Edith*, tons of positive thoughts coming to you from this end. Fingers crossed for you for the 18th. 

Sorry to hear about the BFN *Sarah*, but it's good to see you so positive and jumping right back into it. Good luck!

As for us, we're now into the 2WW again. We began testing for Rae's LH surge on Friday and yesterday it came up nice and strong so our donor drove down, stayed for a cuppa, left us a little present and went on his way again. He'll be back this evening for round no 2. We'll be testing on August 21st if AF doesn't arrive beforehand. Despite our timing being spot on I have a funny feeling this cycle isn't going to result in a BFP. I'm not sure exactly why, just a feeling. This will be our 12th cycle of inseminating. Maybe I have a thing for 13 being our lucky number...

In camp Gina, the Metformin appears to be working. For the last few days I've had really sore nipples and Rae has had the pleasure of experiencing me with PMT for the first time this year. If I go by the patterns I used to, AF should be here in about a week. I'm not sure why I find it so suprising that medically prescribed drugs might be working, but I do. Time will tell, but the signs are good.

Anyway, sending best wishes all round.

Gina.


----------



## nismat

*Sarah*, sorry that it didn't work out for you in the end. Here's to those future bfp's for all of us 

*Gina & Rae* - fingers crossed for this 2ww, and good to hear that the Metformin is working for you Gina (and I know exactly what you mean about being surprised at it working!)

We did a flying visit to Newcastle to visit my new nephew this weekend - he's so tiny he's actually smaller than his sister's baby doll! Very cute though. I got to hold him lots, and kept having positive thoughts of "we'll have one of these soon". Unfortunately, I'm feeling much less positive today as next cycle's treatment has been put off. Arrrgh! Had a call this morning from our clinic (LWC) to say that I won't be able to try in this coming cycle, due to the August BH weekend and lack of staff/opening hours on the dates I would need to go in for scans (I'm going to be on different, stronger stimulating drugs, so I'll have to be monitored fairly closely). I'm now going to have to wait until September, which also screws up the holiday plans we had (luckily hadn't booked anything yet). We already had to skip the current cycle so that I could have a tubal test (which was all clear), and now we've got to wait a further 4 weeks. I know it's not long in the overall scheme of things, but I hate these delays when you aren't expecting them.

Boo hiss! I never thought when we started ttc in April that we would get to September and only have had 3 attempts - I was convinced that I would be pregnant by now At this rate, I'll be very happy if I'm pregnant by Christmas especially as I'll only be able to have 2 attempts between now and then.

Grump


----------



## Mable

Happy Monday to you all!

Sorry to hear about your delays Tamsin - how very frustrating. It all adds to the feelings of lack of control that we have when ttc. Can you fit in your holidays in August as you have to wait then anway and come back all refreshed for treatment in September?

Herbaltea - sorry to hear about your BFN.

Good luck to Gina and Rae on the 2ww. We are going slightly crazy on the 2ww already and it's only day 4. It seems impossible to distract ourselves from wondering what is going on in there. Unfortunately, there are no signs, it's a waiting game. Edith is exhausted, nauseous and upset at the prospect of it not working. 

 to you all. If anyone else would like to do an implantation dance for us (in private would be fine), we would appreciate it ! 
Mable


----------



## herbaltea

Tamsin - Blimey how annoying for you. Don't know what to say that'll make you feel any better, but hang on in there.

Gina/Rae - the very best of luck for this cycle and good to hear that the drugs are working!    

Mabel/Edith - poor things - the 2ww is horrid! The best advise I can give is try to stay positive and busy.    

I have a day 3 (ugh!!) scan tomorrow to check for any cysts - if all clear then its full steam ahead with this cycle! If not, I will have to wait a month  

Hope everyone else is ok! Off to do an implantation dance now for Mabel and Edith


----------



## blueytoo

*Sarah* - sorry to hear about your BFN  but plenty of  for this cycle.

*Gina/Rae* - good luck with the 2ww - its hellish isn't it. Time always seem to go soooo slowly - drives me totally mad.  

*Mabel/Edith* - your embies sound fab! Loads of   in the 2ww.

*Tamsin * - your delay must be sooo frustrating! I luckily never had any probs with the LWC when I was there. Drove me mad after my first IVF cycle at the Lister this year, knowing I'd have to wait several months for my next try due to the extra expense of the ICSI.

Hope everyone else is ok - not much of an update from me except to say that the injections seem to sting more each day and are definitely making me feel exhausted and the sniffs are still evil! Off for my scan on Wednesday.

Claire xx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

have been following the posts over the last few days but not quite able to come up with a post myself. 

Gina and Rae  Good luck with the 2WW. I take metformin too although I keep forgetting my lunch time dose. It has improved things a bit for me cycle wise.

Herbal Tea - sorry to hear you weren't lucky, I am pleased that you are feeling positive about another go!!


Edie and Mable - cant believe you are in the 2WW now, doesn't seem like a week ago that you were saying that it was ages away. Let's hope that Edies tiredness and nausea is a very early good sign, could be the progesterone?   to you! Will do a dance for you!!! To Westlife?? 

Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday Claire. 

Tamsin - I have so shared your frustration on delays - if someone had told me three years ago I would still be doing this I think I might have gone mad. I expected things to go month after month. 

We are still not quite decided, money is a big problem, and I don't want our decisions to be governed by money but they have to be to a point  .

We had a wonderful day at Brighton Pride, the best day I've had since my BFN I would say!

Love and   to you all!!

Heather


----------



## herbaltea

Hello everyone! Well - cysts galore for me - one huge one too! - so hence no tx this month.  . Really gutted, but I will just have to wait. This trying for a baby stuff is just so frustrating - ok - rant over!  

Tamsin - now I know how you feel re: delays etc! Hope your'e feeling a bit better about things. We can be cycle buddies for September - thats if the evil cysts are gone! 

Hi to everyone else,
love Sarah


----------



## Mable

Hang in there, girls.

Sorry to hear so much frustrating news, cysts, delays, no money....

I just wish I had a crystal ball and could see that one day we will all have babies, then we could relax into this journey and absorb the knocks. Also would like a super scanner to look into Edith's tummy and see what's going on in there ....

Can I suggest a Westlife song, 'Flying without wings' for some of you to do an implantation dance to (with ballet moves if anyone could manage it). It is also guaranteed to lift the spirits.


Mable


----------



## crazycat

Hello!!

Sorry to hear Sarah, that you can't get started straight away.  

We think we have decided what to do!!!  So here is the grand plan - In Jan 06 Heather will have a final (yes definately!) go at IVF.  In the mean time I have taken on 6 jobs to pay for it    

While we are waiting - We are both on a health kick (At least in theory!!)  Also, Jo is going to get a updated Gynae opinion on her Endometriosis & then after the IVF (Sooner or later, depending on the outcome) will be having IUI's.

While it is not set in tablets of stone - We are relieved to have finally moved on from total indecision!  

Hope you are all doing well.

Love Jo & Heather


----------



## nismat

I've been feeling a lot calmer today - still a bit upset that we don't get to go for an attempt this month (and also that we will be missing out on a holiday ) but resigned to it now. At least I will know well in advance exactly which days I need to keep clear in my diary for scans etc. Thank heavens I work freelance and have quite a degree of flexibility!

*Heather & Jo*, hurrah for making a decision as to your route forward - I bet you feel so much better just for knowing what you will be doing rather than waiting in limbo. Heather, I hadn't realised that this whole ttc process had been spread over 3 years for you  Probably better not to know at the outset that it might take _that _long... I really need to get back on a healthy living kick too; my weight has been slowly creeping up again, and all my former wholefood/organic eating/no alcohol has rather bitten the dust of late. Oops. At least we joined a gym recently and I'm going swimming regularly, plus I've started a yoga-type class (my thigh muscles are suffering!).

*Sarah *- commiseration on the cysts  That's bad luck, and it's horrible having to skip a cycle when you are expecting to be able to go straight on. It seems that if you are having any form of stimulation (but in particular if you are using injectables) you should expect to only be able to go for it every other cycle. I wish that I'd been aware of that when we started, as I would have had quite different expectations of the whole process and how long it might take.  It looks like there will be several of us cycling together in September, especially on the Donor Sperm group - major communal stressing could be coming up, but also lots of support 

*Mable *- no Westlife CD to do an implantation dance to here I'm afraid - will Walking on Sunshine by Katrina & The Waves do instead? It's my favourite "happy" song (although a bit tricky to do balletic moves to!) 

*Claire *- hope that you get a good result from your scan tomorrow.

Tx


----------



## blueytoo

*Sarah* - sorry to hear about your cysts - I had a really large one when I had my scan last week but my consultant was happy that it was just clear fluid so I could go ahead. Its sooo frustrating having to wait all the time and having cycles cancelled.

*Jo and Heather *- glad to see that you have decided on your path forwards from here. I've been TTC'ing for 6 years this time so appreciate how 3 years must feel for you and I've also got endo.

*Mable* - I'll do an implantation dance to Steps if thats ok? Can't stand boy bands 

*Tamsin *- glad to hear that you are feeling a bit calmer today.

  to all

Claire xx


----------



## midnightaction

Glad to see your doing an implantation dance to Steps there *Claire* a very good choice if I do say so myself 

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, I am off to The Lister again on Thursday so keep a seat warm in the waiting room for me !!! 

Oh yeah and still waiting for that email, you forgotten my address !!!  

*Sarah* Sorry to hear about the cysts, I know how you must be feeling I am champing at the bit to get started here so being told that you have to wait another month must get you down. But before you know it, it will be September and time to get going !!! 

*Mabel* Like Claire I am doing an implantation dance to Steps for you..........mind you it's not like I need an excuse to dance to Steps !!! 

*Tamsin* Sorry to hear your gonna have to cancel your holiday plans, any chance you can change the holiday for another time ?? 

 and  vibes to everyone else I have missed !!!

As for me, no news at all, have another appointment this Thursday, but thats it, it is just a waiting game now, and it's only been 4 weeks and I have gone insane already !!! 

Love to all

Sar xxx


----------



## Mable

Well, there *is* a shortage of Westlife knowledge in our little group, I feel. However, many many thanks for all your implantation dancing for us. We are feeling a little more positive now, have accepted that there will be no clues until test day, so just hoping and dancing.

Congrats to Heather and Jo for your decision making - sounds excellent. Would be interested to know your timescales for Jo starting IUIs, in that I am thinking of asking Dr Ruth whether she would treat us both at roughly the same time next time, me for IUI and Edith for IVF. This is in order to avoid the wait for me to be referred etc and the long waits inbetween IVFs - as we are both racing towards 40 and our eggs are deteriorating every day we wait.

Claire -  for your scan.

Tamsin - how's the new house/builders going? Am trying to get into Quinoa - any recipe tips? It's meant to be healthy I think.

 Gina, Rae & Edith,
Mable


----------



## blueytoo

*Layla* - thanks for the barge hun and the good thoughts 

I've just got back from my scan in London and there are 13 follies atm, 9 over 12mm and 4 from 9-11mm. Back at the clinic for another scan on Friday and looking on track for trigger on Saturday and egg collection on Monday. Just waiting for a call to see if they are going to up my stims to 4 amps of menopur.

Nurse let slip that the recipient is incredibly excited which is really sweet but piles the pressure on a bit!

Hope everyone else is ok  

Claire xx


----------



## nismat

*Claire *- good news on all those follies  If they increase the stims, is that to encourage them to grow bigger? I'm sure it will all be a huge relief once egg collection is complete, although of course you'll then soon be under a different kind of pressure.

*Mable*: the house looks like a complete and utter wreck!! However, this is actually a good thing  Basically, we have walls (minus plaster now internally), floors, windows and that's about it. No roof at the moment (just some felting), no doors, no ceilings, no electricity or water, plus some sections of external walls are being rebuilt so we are rather open to the elements. Everyone thinks that we are completely barmy to virtually re-model a house which, on the surface at least, appeared to be in a decent state, but as we are having to do complete re-wiring, re-plumbing, new central heating etc. it actually makes it easier to strip it back first, especially as all the ceilings and plasterwork turned out to be held on by paint and paper! It's also really great to be able to see the spaces completely objectively - there are several fairly major changes we have made as a result, including getting rid of a fairly small 4th bedroom to create a super-huge bathroom (which will be as big as my kitchen/breakfast room ) It's all very exciting, although at the moment it probably looks at its worst. Over the next couple of weeks they will start to put in the first-fix electrics and plumbing, and then they will be able to start plastering which will make a huge difference. We have been really lucky with our firm of builders - they are working really quickly and to a high standard (as far as we can tell!). I'm just trying to decide on the layout of the new kitchen at the moment (as well as where to get it from & how much to spend). I've had 3 kitchen designers round this week, so I should be seeing some plans soon. We are _so_ looking forward to the house being ready for us to move into though - we are moving into another temporary house tomorrow, which is rather unsettling (especially for our poor nervouse kitty). I was dreading having to pack everything up again, but it's not so bad this time around. 
As for quinoa, yes, it is incredibly good for you (and especially for vegetarians), as I think it is the only complete protein (as in it contains all the amino acids that the body can't manufacture itself). As for eating it, I tend to just boil it and serve it instead of rice/potatoes, but I think that it needs to be with quite flavoursome foods as it's a bit bland itself. I would serve it with things cooked in Med-style tomato sauces etc., or Moroccan/Middle Eastern influenced food - I think it needs a bit of sauce! It looks decidedly odd, but tastes perfectly OK. It's also good in salads in place of couscous (e.g. with roasted vegetables & feta). Hope that helps 

Sarah-Jayne: good luck for your appointment today. You're going to have to get used to lots of waiting I'm afraid  It's highly frustrating, but I think that it's good to be aware at the outset of taking any kind of clinical route that things will probably take a lot longer than you would like them to, and that treatments may get postponed. When we started out, I just assumed I would be able to try each cycle, and so when I started having to skip cycles it was a real shock. I know that things are slightly different for you, as you are going straight into egg share, but I think it can help to be prepared for the fact that it may not all be straightforward 
Thanks for commiserating about my holiday plans - luckily we hadn't booked anything (if we had I think that we actually would have gone away and skipped another cycle rather than cancel!). It's a shame, but at least we can now put the money we would have spent on the holiday on the house instead  As I'm not doing this coming cycle, I will now be able to join my mother, sisters & niece/nephew for a few days on holiday in Derbyshire which I'm looking forward to.

Tamsinx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Claire*, that's great news on the follies. Fingers crossed they all develop wonderfully. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes *Mable*, many of the same coming right back at you and *Edith*. I'm afraid I'm going to have to join the ranks of the uninitiated when it comes to Westlife. I'm a bit too much of a hippy chick - I like my African drumming and world music a bit too much. I do know how to do a few tribal dances so I could always boogy to the godesses for fertility goodness for us all... I'll see how much energy I have left after my colleagues have thrashed me at badminton again at lunch time. 

If you manage to get your mits on one of those super scanners can we borrow it please to see what's going on inside Rae? 

*Sarah-Jayne*, good luck with the appointment today. I hope it goes well!

*Heather & Jo*, it's great to hear that you've got a plan of action. There's something about having that that always makes things seem that little bit easier, at least, that's how we've found it. We've done plenty of wavering in the grey area of indecision in the past too. Yey for moving forward!

*Sarah*, really sorry to hear that this month is off for you. I hope it goes really quickly so you can jump back into it next cycle.

Wow *Tamsin*, what you're doing to the house sounds terrifying - and fantastic! We've got fantasies of taking on a major renovation/conversion job in the future, although it'll be a few years off yet. I'm hinting to Rae that we might like to think about knocking out some of the internal walls in the ground floor of our little 2 bed semi to make one large open-plan living space, but I don't think they're getting anywhere. We are putting in a new bathroom this winter though, which is great fun to plan. Anyway, the Derbyshire trip sounds lovely - at least you'll be able to get some holiday time in. 

If I've missed anyone then the very best of wishes to you.   

So far we're managing not to get too obsessed by the 2WW. I've got loads of work stress at the moment which is taking over, but I have 12 days holiday booked starting on the 25th and it really can't come soon enough. The first five days I'll be at the national Bisexual's convention which is one of the highlights of my year and I'm really looking forward to it. Nearly there, nearly there. I did work out that if this cycle doesn't work we've only got one more 2WW before we'll have spent 6 months 2WW-ing. It's really quite a painful thought!

I got an amusing email from our donor this morning though, that put a smile on my face. I posted in my TTC journal (that he reads) about running out of polite ways to say 'wanking into a cup'. He wrote feigning shock, saying that he was 'bestowing the precious gift of life' and any similarities to wanking into a cup were mere technicalities. The copies of 'nuns in bondage' he brings with him are purely for research purposes apparently. You probably have to know him, but it tickled me anyway. 

Gina.


----------



## crazycat

Morning!

I am at home with a nasty cold.    Still, it will give me a little time to catch up with myself.

Gina & Rae -        Hope you enjoy the convention, we had a fab day at Pride so lets hope it's contagious!

Claire (FeistyBlue) - Wow, you have quite a few follies sending   that they are all fab ones!

Sarah (HT) -   to you.  Naughty cysts!!  

Sarah (MA) - These limbo times really are a nightmare aren't they?  There is nothing you can do but it still drives you crazy.  

Tamsin -   Hope you enjoy your Derbyshire trip.  The house renovation sounds very brave, I'm impressed!!  Recipes also sounded so good, I'm now hungry    They have started selling ready meals with Quinoa in Tesco, I have tried & thought they were quite nice too, apparently you can also bake bread using Quinoa flour & it is much healthier - I bought the flour months ago but funnily enough I haven't got around to baking any bread!

Mable & Edith - Haven't really got a set timescale for starting IUI's for me.  I am a few years younger than Heather so I have a bit more time on my side.  Loosely planning to start either 1 year (or so) after Heather gives birth or at the next cycle we can possibly face if she does not get pregnant.  Dr C has always been very keen to stress that she wouldn't agree to treat both of us at the same time, it is still worth discussing with her though as your circumstances are different.  Best of luck for you appointment.

Off to internet shop now - retail therapy at home!  

Love Jo


----------



## midnightaction

Just a quick one from me !!! 

*Tamsin* Your so right I really do need to learn to be a little bit more patient, I guess I (like I am sure we all do !!) just find it hard sometimes to see the wood for the trees. I know this journey is gonna be a long and eye opening one for me, and is probably gonna turn out completly different from what I have imagined it is gonna be like. The counsellor asked to me today "What happens if this doesn't work 1st or 2nd or 3rd time for you how will you feel ??"........... I really couldn't answer that, I can't begin to try and understand how it feels to be months /years down the line still without success. This journey is gonna be one that I am gonna learn many things good and bad along the way, but knowing I have all you ladies here to talk to is certainly gonna keep me grounded 

I really am soooo in awe of what your doing with your house right now, dp and I would love to take a house back to it's bare bones and make it the way we want it to be. We live in a 120 year old house at the moment and I know it has sooo much potential and sooo many hidden features, if only dp would let me loose with a sledge hammer on the walls !!! 

*Gina* I have been reading your "Live Journal" and it's been a really good and heartfelt read indeed, it has made me laugh and also cry, and somethings we feel we can realy relate to !! 

We have decided to keep a "Live Journal" as well but we want ours to be for our future children to be able to read, something that when they are old enough they can read and discover the journey that their 2 mummies went through to create them !!! 

Good luck with the 2ww 

*Jo* Your sooo right about those limbo periods you can do nothing but sit around and wait.........i'm seriously considering taking up knitting !!! 

*Mable and Edith* My apologies for the lack of dancing to Westlife  , but never the less your both in my thoughts, keep thinking positive thoughts !!! 

*Claire* Good luck with ec/et !!!!  

Had my appointment today and have decided to move my treatment forward to hopefully Oct instead of Jan 

All depends on how quickly I can be matched with a recipient !!! 

My apologies because I said this was gonna be a short one from me and ends up reading like a copy of "War and Peace!" 

Take care ladies and enjoy the sunshine whilst you can !!! 

Sarah-Jane xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

*Sarah-Jane*, I was really touched to hear you'd been reading my journal. Thank you so much for your comments.  And it's great that you're going to be keeping one too. I really like the idea of our kid(s) having access to information about our lives before they were around, and about what we went through to get them. I'm also considering seeing if anyone would publish it, once we actually have our bundle of joy. There does seem to be a real lack of information out there from the non-bio-mum's perspective, although our account isn't quite that simple. I'm not sure how marketable such a thing would actually be though (and it's already over 50,000 words long, so by the time we've got through a pregnancy it'll be HUGE).

It's great news about your appointment beiing brought forward too. Yey! 

Hope you feel better soon *Jo*.

Anyway, enough rambling. Only 9 days to go before we test......

Gina.


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the follie growing wishes - definitely seems to have worked.

*Gina/Rae *- hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy!  

My scan today was fine - 11 big follies all above 16mm with 1 @ 21 and [email protected] 20  Also 4 follies between 12-14mms. My blood test came back at 8532 - which is higher than last time so thats fab.

Had to do my 3 amps of menopur today but no menopur tomorrow. Have to do all 3 sniffs by 7pm tomorrow and then trigger/pregnyl at 9pm tomorrow and egg collection on Monday - and this time I'm at the top of the list not the last like in January! 

Alison let Charlie (ds) measure a couple of my follicles again - she is so sweet letting him use the machine but I'm pretty glad she didn't let him loose on the dildo cam 

So train tickets booked and hotel booked for Sunday night!

I'm a curious mix of excited and scared - just hoping I make it to e/t this time.

Claire xx


----------



## crazycat

Morning!!!
Yes I know, it is 7am Saturday!  Honest, I am only up coz Heather got up at the crack of dawn & has gone to stay with her Mum for the week.  

Gina & Rae - Thanks, I am starting to feel a bit better now, it's just too hot to have a cold!

Sarah-Jane (Now you are using the Jane bit I can stop putting (MA) after your name.  Knitting sounds good if you have the patience, I have never been able to do it though.  I do hear it is back in vogue to Knit!!    If you do manage to get going in October, you better just go for something really quick like a scarf, otherwise you won't have time to finish it.

Claire - Very pleased to hear your scan was such good news.  I will send   now, & on Monday for the transfer.

I think I better see if I can arrange a food delivery now - Cant be bothered to go to supermarket!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Mable

Hi all,
We are going up the wall on the 2WW. We are due to test on Thursday but could test from tomorrow, so may do this. Have spent all weekend tearful and anxious, Edith is feeling very premenstrual, is tetchy and irritable with period type pains so it all feels like it's over for us (is 14 days since ovulation so it makes sense).

Can't bear to test, but can't bear also to carry on like this.

 to you all - good luck to Claire today,
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Mable and Edith*, So sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with the 2WW. I still have my fingers crossed for you.

*Claire*, good luck with the egg collection today.   

We've had a bit of a manic weekend. Two good friends were getting married so we spent all Saturday in wedding mode. It was actually the most enjoyable wedding I've ever been to - I don't normally enjoy them at all. (I'm too much of a feminist.) I think it helped that it was the least typically heterosexual one I'd ever been to. They're both bi anyway, and the groom lives part time as a man and part time as a woman. They had two ceremonies, one for each, and she spent the whole of the reception in a beautiful 'snow white' style dress. She only came out to her family as TG a few weeks ago and they all rallied fantastically. It left me all warm and glowy, although the Baileys and White Chocolate Torte at the reception didn't go down too well with the Metformin. Gah.

Rae has been suffering with terrible wind for the last 3-4 days. She rarely, if ever gets trapped wind, and she's been incredibly uncomfortable with it. Another friend announced last week that she was 7 weeks pregnant (and I'm going to be her doula - yey) and she suffered terribly with wind for the first few weeks. We're hoping it might be a good sign, although in reality it's probably far too early to tell. It's only 10 days since ovulation now.

Anyway, I'm off to try and distract myself with work. Best wishes all round.

Gina


----------



## nismat

*Mable & Edith*, wanted to send you hugs as it sounds really rough for you at the moment. I don't what's worse: feeling that it hasn't worked because of all the pre-menstrual stuff, but not knowing definitively; or having it confirmed. Bit of a stupid statment really, as clearly the latter is worse, as there's not even a glimmer of hope once your period arrives. Still, I hope that Edith's body is just mis-behaving and being a big fat liar giving her all those symptoms. 

*Claire*, hope that egg collection has gone well for you and that all those nice big follies mean a good yield of eggs.

*Sarah-Jane* - exciting news that you may be able to bring your treatment start forward several months. Let's hope they find a suitable recipient quickly . Out of interest, how do you get matched (i.e what are they looking to match - is it things like blood type, or physical characteristics like hair & eye colour?)

*Gina & Rae* - the wedding certainly sounds rather different from the norm (which can be no bad thing ) Glad you had fun. Shame about Rae's trapped wind though - ouch! Hope that work has distracted you somewhat from the 2ww agonies.
I've been meaning to comment on the fact that you are training to be a birth doula for some time - that sounds great to me! How long have you been training, and what does it involve? Do you have to work alongside an experienced doula at first? It's something I'd quite like to do in the future I think.

No news from me, as I'm in ttc limbo at the moment as you all know. However, some lesbian friends of mine texted me this morning to say that R had gone into labour with their first baby - can't wait for him/her to arrive!


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Just got back from London after ec and my tummy is killing me!  

I was second on the list today which was much better lol

I got 15 eggs (after the embryologists found an extra one), so 8 for me and 7 for the recipient.

Out of my 8, 6 were mature and all 7 of the recipients were mature so that's fab news. My doctor said she is really pleased this time so thats given me some hope.

All 6 are being ICSI'd - so just need to wait for the embryologist to call in the morning with fert news. Praying that at least some fertilise this time  

Sorry for no news but absolutely shattered.

Claire xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

*Claire*, that's great news about the EC! I have my fingers crossed that all 6 eggs fertilise beautifully for you.   

*Tamsin*, is the R you know partner of E and based in London? I know she was due last week - I know them both from livejournal if it is, but there's no news on there. How exciting! Is there any news yet?

Rae is stil suffering with wind and is sure there must be something unnusual going on, as this is now day 5 of suffering. We hope it's not a sign of a possible early pregnancy because nine months of it would drive her completely potty. Not that she isn't already - she puts up with me for a start. 

Sending best wishes all round.

Gina.


----------



## crazycat

Morning all,

Mable & Edith -   I can really understand how awful you might be feeling just now, of course you can't be absolutely sure until you test but I know what you mean about feeling like you just know.  It is so very hard & totally unfair!  Sending   for you both.  PS: Be careful not to test too early, I think I remember Dr C saying you can get an incorrect result due to the drugs.

Claire -   Wow! You got loads of good eggs!  Hope you are starting to feel a bit more comfortable again now.  Fingers x for the fertilisation.

No real news from me - Just checking in.

Love Jo


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Just had the call from the lab to say that 5 out of the 6 have fertilised and as all are looking top grade I will be either having transfer on Thursday or Saturday. I am provisionally booked in for Thursday but will get the call at 8.15 if there aren't any clear leaders and we will then go to blast transfer on Saturday.

Just a quickie again this time folks as I need to go and lie down again - my stomach is so sore!

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## Mable

Hi,
Excellent news Claire about your embies, lets hope there are some clear leaders for you for Thursday!

Thanks for all your thoughts and hugs. We are still struggling!! Bought first response yesterday but avoided testing last night or this morning, narrowly. May test tomorrow morning, just want to be put out of our misery, but don't want a BFN - ARGHHH!. 

Sorry to make such a meal out of this - it's really hard!
Good luck to you all
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi again,

I really should be working, but my mind is whizzing around anywhere other than worky stuff today.

*Claire*, that's great news about your embies. Fingers crossed for Thursday/Saturday. 

*Mable*, I have every sympathy with where you're at. I think it's finally hit me that we're in the 2WW and we still have five whole days to go. The first week wasn't so bad, but with Rae feeling so rough and 'not her normal self' we can't help but read into it, even though we know it's probably way to early to get any signs like that. If you do test tomorrow morning I really hope it is that BFP you crave.   

Gina


----------



## nismat

Rae, yes, I am referring to Eve & Ros, and I've since heard that they have had a little boy this morning at 9.29am, weighing 5lb8oz, and called Jude Anthony. Unfortunately, it sounds like the whole labour experiences was pretty horrendous and Ros ended up having to have an emergency c-section, and under general anaesthetic. Must have been horrible for them, but both Ros and Jude are doing well now, and they are all back together which is great.

Claire - fantastic news about those grade 1 embies, and such a high proportion too. Good luck for Thursday, or Saturday if tomorrow isn't right. Sorry to hear you're still feeling so sore though.

Mable & Edith - well done for not testing so far, even though it's so hard. I hope that you've got something planned for tonight to try & take your mind off it all to some degree. Sending you hugs again, and hoping for agood result for you, whenever you do end up testing.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Tamsin,

I commented on the lesbian insemination support board as I saw your post there first about Eve & Ros. It really does sound like they has a rough time, but I'm so pleased to hear of Jude's safe arrival. If you speak to them, please pass on congratulations from me - they know me best as nonbiomum on livejournal.

I just relaised I hadn't responded to your doula question. I first looked into it years ago and was under the impression that you couldn't become a doula until you'd given birth yourself and that to train you were essentially 'apprenticed' to a more experienced doula. I now know that neither of these things is true. There are a number of places that offer doula training that range from 3 days to 5 months in length (although the shorter courses involve a lot of home study) and vary in cost too. Once you've done a training course, your first four births have to be as a trainee doula, so you can't charge, or can only charge a nominal fee. As you prepare for, go through and write up these births, you're assigned a mentor who is a more experienced doula to guide you and supervise you, although you attend the births by yourself. This is for becoming a birth doula. Becoming a post natal doula works in much the same way, but they are seen as different roles. If you want to be a post natal doula too you need to do four post natal doula arrangements as a trainee too, although these can be with the same women as the births, there's just double the paperwork. I'm going through it in slightly the wrong order, as a friend of mine has asked me to be her doula when she gives birth, and it'll be before my course which isn't until the end of September, but I'll still be able to use this as one of my four trainee cases. (She's seeing the consultant on Thursday and might be induced next week).

There's plenty of information about all this on the Doula UK web site - http://www.doula.org.uk. I've been amazed at how quickly it's all come together for me. Once I'd made the decision to do it, this friend asked me to be her doula the next day. Another friend now has, and she's due at the start of April next year, and Rae has a friend who is 15 weeks pg now who we're having dinner with on Friday, and is apparently very interested. I'm reading birthing books like a mad thing at the moment, trying to prepare for next week.

I really could talk doula stuff for hours though, so do feel free to IM me if you want to talk about it more. There's quite a shortage of doulas in most parts of the country, so it'd be great if you were thinking of getting into it too. 

Gina.


----------



## midnightaction

Evening everyone hope your all doing good !!! 

*Claire* Congrats once again on the embies, but I think I have already told you that enough times already today, so this is the last time I promise !!! 

    coming your way !!!

*Gina* I have been reading more of your journal inbetween trying to update mine and it really is giving me some ideas . I have only been writing mine for about 7 days now, but everytime I put pen to paper (or fingers to keys in this instance !!) I just keep on going for hours and can not stop, there are sooo many thing that I want to say. I would highly recommend keeping a journal to anyone (whether that be something you can pass on to your future children or just something for yout own reference), it not only gives you an amazing story to look back on in years to come when all of the ups and downs of TTC seem like a distant memory (probably due to the fact that pregnancy has fried your brain ) but it is also a fabulous cure for all the waiting around that is involved with this journey. 

I am also sooo impressed with you becoming a Doula (like Tamsin I meant to mention it earlier but forgot !! ) I only found out what a Doula was about 12 months ago when I was watching Living TV and during the day they have loads of maternity shows and a lady on there was talking about a Doula and what it was. For as long as I can remember I have wanted to be a midwife (what a complete and total career change that would be for me !!) but I think my time has passed on that . With planning of little "Mids Junior" I have kinnda put on the back burner any plans of going to college and becoming a midwife.

I hope it all goes well for you and you get the opportunity to do such a wonderfully rewarding job !!! 

*Jo* Hmmm I was thinking a scarf might be a little bit too complex for a begginner like me, I was thinking I would start with a Egg Warmer or something like that !!! 

*Mable and Edith* I am thinking of you both during this hard 2ww.  I have never been in your position, but I know that waiting for anything in life can be a painful and slow process, but when it is something as important as this I know that it must be soooo hard !!!

Good luck for your results for whenever you decide to test I am sending as much    your way as I can muster up !!! 

*Tamsin* I think most importantly they will match you up with blood type, CMV status and body build and skin colour coz they are the most important and then after that I think they try and match you as best they can. One thing about me is that I am super dooper short, and I was concerned that they would not match me up with anyone because no one is in my height range, but I have been assured that recipients are never a perfect match with the donor anyway and they will find someone who is around my height. And just like we get a choice with the donor sperm that we want the egg donor recipient gets given a couple of choices and then picks the one that best suits her and her DP. 

In the long run I am just happy to help someone out who is going through the heartache of not having their own eggs, and if that means me having to wait a few weeks longer for my treatment then so be it !!!  (Even though it will drive me totally crazy !!! )

No news at all for me, still patiently waiting for my results and the green light to get going !!! 

Take care ladies

Sarah-Jane xxx

_*ETA*_ Does anyone here know of a site that is similar in content this one but is set out for pregnancy/childbirth/childcare instead ...........The reason I ask is my friend has recently found out she is pregnant with her first and knows I'm a bit of computer geek and asked me if there was a little "online community" that was dedicated to help and support after you have concieved !!!

I love our little community here and it would be nice if there was one that could answer all of the questions she might have about what to expect over the comming years/months in the same way we do here.

I know we have the "babydust" board here but as she concieved naturally she says she wouldn't feel right joining that group

I hope I have not offended anyone with talk of her pregnancy


----------



## Jayne

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35044.new#new


----------

